# Admiralty cottages devils point plymouth history?



## marticus (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi guys, just wondering if anyonr has any history on admiralty cottages on devils point.. im trying to find out when they where built, who they where built for? was it military officers or troops? in fact anything you guys could tell me or link would be fantastic!!


----------



## godzilla73 (Jan 7, 2011)

Assume you've seen this

 http://homepage.mac.com/philipdavis/English sites/2997.html

I'm quite surprised there isn't anything on the Palmerston Forts website, but they might have something and just not have it up. They can be found at

http://www.palmerstonforts.org.uk/data.htm

GDZ


----------



## Badoosh (Jan 7, 2011)

I have some history of the cottages on a hard drive so will have a dig. Are we talking the row of coastguard cottages or the reservoir keepers cottage?

Best ports of call for info would be the records office in Plymouth & also joining the Devils Point preservation group.


----------



## marticus (Jan 8, 2011)

its the row of cottages that are up there behind the car park


----------



## cwurzel (Jun 23, 2011)

If you have any info on the reservoir keepers cottage I would love to read it... Does anyone know who actually owns the building?


----------

